# Magic gear / half link



## moose2008 (Sep 10, 2010)

Has anyone tried this with an IGH. I keep choosing my bikes depending on whether they have sliding drop outs or EBB. If a half link would work I could put my rohloff in so many different bikes because I could go with a vertical drop out.. How often would I need to change my chain or could I wait until the chain stretches and then just remove the half link?
Thanks in advance for any help.
Cheers


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Running Gusset 3/32 half link chains on all my bikes FS & HT all IGH.
You don't need as much adjustment but you still need some method to get the right chain tension unless your lucky and it comes out spot for chainstay length and sprockets sizes.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I've seen it done with an IGH, sure: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/907-build-692275.html

You pretty much have to try it. You'd have to change your chain more often, but it's not like you'll be going through them like candy.

I really like my Gusset Slink as well -jes, but it's not like anyone _needs_ an all half link chain. I just think it looks cool.


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

[QUOTE
I really like my Gusset Slink as well -jes, but it's not like anyone _needs_ an all half link chain. I just think it looks cool.[/QUOTE]

I don't ???????

Dang it "bloke logic" told me it was absolutely the only option........ umpffff


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Thank God for the magic gear (and vertical dropouts)! I was working on my bike and somehow forgot to tighten the axle nuts - they were finger tightened only. I actually made it half way through my ride before noticing it. I even took some jumps and drops. I can't imagine what kind of disaster that would have been with track dropouts. LOL

I agree with Drew. You have to try it to know if it will work, but it will work for sure if you have a half link and a couple of different sized cogs laying around. Just laying the chain over the rings will tell you if a half link alone will do it.


----------

